# Exposure of a Kodak Colorplus 200



## AmyFiona (Aug 24, 2017)

Hi,
I'm still trying to figure out using my Kodak Colorsnap 35. I'm working my way through the manual however I'm stuck already!
I need to set the exposure value and film speed and I've no idea how to work out what it should be (my options are between 10 and 14).
Ive currently got a Kodak Colorplus 200 film in. Could anyone help me with the exposure value?

Thanks!


----------



## john.margetts (Aug 24, 2017)

I have an exposure chart for EV values here which relates EV value (on the left) with apertures (on top) and shutter speeds (the body of the chart). Using Sunny 16, with your ISO 200 film on a sunny day you need to start with f/16 and shutter speed 1/200 which is EV 16. On your camera that is not available, so you would use EV14.


----------



## AmyFiona (Aug 24, 2017)

Thanks for replying 
I'm still really confused about how to set it up (I just want to get snapping now)! 
I've attached a picture of the bottom of the camera and the top.
What value would I need the red arrow at the bottom to show as that value obviously changes when I alter it to change the light conditions.


----------



## john.margetts (Aug 24, 2017)

For your film, that red arrow needs to point to 200 as that is the speed of Colorplus 200. 

The notch at the top needs to point to the weather condition of the day. On this camera you can ignore the EV number unless you complicate your life with a handheld light meter.

Sent from my 8070 using Tapatalk


----------



## AmyFiona (Aug 24, 2017)

Thanks for getting back to me. 
Setting the film speed at 200 then only allows the light conditions to be dull/cloudy as the dial is then restricted to how far anticlockwise at the top it can spin. Is this correct?


----------



## john.margetts (Aug 24, 2017)

It is an old camera and ISO 200 was a fast film for the day, so that will be right.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 24, 2017)

I tried looking on Mike Butkus' camera manuals site and didn't find one for this camera, but I found a copy posted on Flickr.
edit - Pages 12 &13 Colorsnap 35 instruction booklet

You need to set the ISO/ASA to 200 for the film you're using by lining up the red arrow at the bottom of the dial to 200. In your picture it's set at around 160 - change it so it lines up to 200.

Then go to the top of the dial and set it for the outdoor conditions using the pictograms (icons of a cloud, sun, etc.). As John M. says it shows the EV value which would be used if using a flash or a hand held meter.

Use the triangular notch and match that up to the appropriate outdoor weather icon. In the camera manual the example is set for bright sun - you can see the notch is set at the line that goes to the full sun icon/pictogram. In your picture it's set almost at partial sun but the line isn't quite matched to the notch.

That probably is a good starting point, to match the notch to the appropriate weather pictogram. I wondered what the black and white triangles were for, and in the manual it shows to use the black triangle/arrow if the subject is dark, and use the white triangle/arrow if the subject is light. You might need to figure out after your first roll if/when to reset that from the notch to the black or white triangles.


----------



## john.margetts (Aug 25, 2017)

The black and white triangles are exposure compensation - white for beaches and snow and black for ??

Sent from my 8070 using Tapatalk


----------



## compur (Aug 25, 2017)

There are TWO rings there. One selects film speed & the other selects lighting conditions. The two  can be moved together or they can be moved separately.

You need to find the release that allows them to be moved separately. It is probably that button on the film speed ring (press and hold while turning) or it might be elsewhere.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 25, 2017)

Black is for... in the shade when it's clouding up ready to rain?? I don't know... lol That's why I suppose I'd try using the notch, or take a picture of the same scene/subject at each setting and see how the pictures turn out. 

The camera manual calls it the 'serrated tongue' and it's at the bottom. (pg. 12) The rings are called 'distance ring' and 'light setting ring'. (pg. 5)


----------

